# Bad, Bad Frog



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

African Clawed Frog

Grows as big as a bullfrog, has claws, eats anything it can swallow and carries a deadly fungus. And people were buying them. Unbelievable.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Deadly fungus??? Deadly for who?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Some kind of African fungus that it carries on its skin. Kills other frogs but I wouldn't want to take my chances.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That's really funny! My brother had one for a few years (it finally died) and now I'm wondering if they are outlawed where he lived (Texas). I don't think the fungus is harmful to humans because he handled it all the time.

"The African clawed frog was used in hospitals in the 1940s and 1950s as a way to detect pregnancy in women. It produces eggs when injected with the urine of a pregnant woman."
- I wonder who was the first person to say, "Hey, lets inject these guys with piss and see what happens!" 

-Dave


----------



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

ROFL.. Had to be pot smokers. LOL I can see it now.. holding breath saying "Cough.. hey cough I got an idea"


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> That's really funny! My brother had one for a few years (it finally died) and now I'm wondering if they are outlawed where he lived (Texas). I don't think the fungus is harmful to humans because he handled it all the time.
> 
> "The African clawed frog was used in hospitals in the 1940s and 1950s as a way to detect pregnancy in women. It produces eggs when injected with the urine of a pregnant woman."
> - I wonder who was the first person to say, "Hey, lets inject these guys with piss and see what happens!"
> ...


I always love this reasoning. It cracks me up. It's like the polk berry bush. The berries are poisonous and so are the leaves. BUT if you boil the leaves and drain the water off 3 times it's ok to eat. I've had polk salad. Who was it that tried it 2 times and died and then said, "Let's try it a 3rd time!"?... Cracks me up!


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL that's exactly what I was thinking! the first thing is, "woah that guy tried it and died, let's boil it two times!" then that guy dies, and another guy tries it a third time! and who was the one who just ate it raw and died?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

xspy said:


> ROFL.. Had to be pot smokers. LOL I can see it now.. holding breath saying "Cough.. hey cough I got an idea"


ROFLMAO!!! ound:


----------

